
Ask HN: Enterprise VuePress Deployment? - SeaDude
Reading about the hot mess that is Node.js (pulled-dependencies, crypto miner-embeds, etc.)...<p>What is the sane way to deploy a Node.js project such as VuePress in the enterprise environment?<p>Is there one?<p>How do you vet the security of packages and their dependencies?
======
IloveHN84
In enterprise, I would never ever trust npm/yarn and all those projects
downloading unknown libraries. In enterprise I believe the less you use
JavaScript the better it is. Maybe you might want to use only jQuery but you
should maybe stay on Vanilla JS.

------
SeaDude
@IloveHN84: Thanks for the reply. When you say "...stay on Vanilla JS.", What
do you mean?

Is it possible to run VuePress on Vanilla JS or are you saying stay away from
all JS _except_ Vanilla?

~~~
IloveHN84
Don't use Vue.js, use something easier and that requires almost no JavaScript.

